# Help



## REDBIRD1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am finishing a Sterduster Too for a friend and need some advice, help in locating parts, and estimates on covering time and costs.The wings are first, the bottom wings are finished except the filler strips that go in the aileron bays, and the leading edges, I need a supplier for these.The top wings need tip bows, aileron bay strips, and leading edges.I have covered plenty of aircraft but never a Starduster, if you guys who have done a starduster could give me a ballpark estimate of how many hours it takes to do the cover, stitching and chemicals through silver it would greatly help.Thanks for your timeRedbird1


----------

